# Man dies after cutting arm



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 11, 2009)

This is relatively local, thought I'd post it


VERSAILLES, Ky. — A man has died in the Bluegrass region after being cut by the chain saw he was operating.

Authorities said 64-year-old Ronald King was on a ladder trimming bushes behind his home in Versailles when the saw slipped and cut his arm, severing an artery.

Woodford County Coroner Steve Ward told the Lexington Herald-Leader that King's neighbor heard him yelling Monday afternoon and came to help him, but didn't have a telephone.

Another neighbor called 911, but King was pronounced dead at Bluegrass Community Hospital.


----------



## KYCUTTER (Mar 14, 2009)

I live in Versailles I have actually bid some jobs for this gentleman a couple times.Both times he he never did the work.A bad situation nonetheless.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 14, 2009)

Good to see another KY member. I'm down in Richmond..

Ian


----------

